# Assign #51: Texture



## Jeff Canes (Feb 28, 2007)

The new bi-weekly assignment is Texture. Pretty self-explanatory right or not?


Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post them in any of the in the themes index or other galleries


_If you want to see and do the old assignment you need to change the "Display Options" at the bottom of this page. The default is set to show the threads for  last week" but you can change it to "beginning" and then update the page with the Show Threads button. _


----------



## invisible (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if these two photos are acceptable for the "Texture" assignment, but here they go:


* 1. Jailhouse Rocks*







* 2. Thick As A Brick*


----------



## PNA (Mar 11, 2007)

This is the reverse side of a wall carpet I purchased in Egypt. 100 knots/cm.


----------



## battlestation (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ravikiran (Mar 20, 2007)

Collection of pottery and wall hangings.


----------



## invisible (Mar 25, 2007)

ravikiran, your first image is amazing.

Three more textures before this thread dies:

*1. One Easy Step*





*2. Heater*





*3. Sinkhole*


----------



## AJ Jewell (Apr 5, 2007)

Brickworks, Toronto:


----------



## invisible (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

